# billing for Fortaz (ceftazidime)



## anneabel (Dec 29, 2011)

My urologist does vasectomies in the office and he uses Fortaz (ceftazidime) 500mg mixed with sterile water to rinse the vas when he is done. The medicine is expensive so I was wondering if anyone had an idea on how to bill for this. Anything I have read says this is used as an injection only.


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

anneabel said:


> My urologist does vasectomies in the office and he uses Fortaz (ceftazidime) 500mg mixed with sterile water to rinse the vas when he is done. The medicine is expensive so I was wondering if anyone had an idea on how to bill for this. Anything I have read says this is used as an injection only.



Even though it isn't being injected, you can still bill for the medication used during the procedure.


----------



## anneabel (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the information- I was thinking the same thing but wanted to make sure


----------

